# Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket's food court



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt


Makati Philippines: LandMark supermarket's foodcourt




rumble.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve,

Don't watch the video - you won't like it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


I think if you owned a car you would realize these places are not that far away. From Victoria I can be in Landmark Alabang within one hour.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket


Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket




rumble.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

As much as you bother about bacterias, why are you still in Makati???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...


That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Landmark Makati is a very old mall where they have collected all of the food outlets together in the basement. Most modern malls have a smaller food court with the chain outlets interspersed around the mall. Nothing remarkably really.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> 
> 
> Philippines, Makati, Landmark supermarket
> ...



My second video thread - the moderator moved it into this thread.
So probably none of you know there is a longer second video - this one is the actual grocery store.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> That's where I got my first dose of dysentery and spent two nights in hospital on a drip.


The food court and supermarket and two different departments. In my opinion Landmark Supermarket beats any other supermarket in the Philippines for quality and choice.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I watched your video Howard and no different to malls in the provinces, plenty of germs to get you going. Did you dare to eat there?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents! 
Have you become a blogger Howard?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> I think by clicking on Howard’s video you may earned him 000.5 cents!
> Have you become a blogger Howard?


Trawler me thinks.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tasmanian_Devil1 said:


> Go back where you came from, we don't need people like you here! Always just rummage, but contribute nothing constructive.


Unless you are interested in bacteria with little or nothing to justify the claims. Worry wart, drama queen or simply nothing to do.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I needed to put the videos somewhere for you to watch it.

Downloading from dropbox takes a long time.
Streaming from YouTube or Rumble is more convenient.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

How long have you been here now Howard? How long do you intend to stay?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve, I arrived August 5.
PRA is holding my passport until SRRV is completed.
Maybe 2 more weeks ? Maybe 4 more weeks? Maybe longer ?
I do not know.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't have anything remotely close to this grocery store near us, I've never seen a grocery store like this in the Philippines, this is my first time.


You need to get out more!


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Landmark opened a new store here in BGC in October 2021.

I have S&R, SM Supermarket, Landmark, Metro Market! Market! and 2 Rustan's Supermarkets within easy walking distance from home. ( Plus a new Landers that I haven't visited yet )

My partner is an expert at where the best deals are. Prices vary quite a lot from one to another, even for the same brand item. 
S&R is usually cheaper than the other stores, but there are certain items she will always go to one of the others for.

The biggest issue that they all have is supply chain. A lot of things we use all the time we keep a stock at home, because they will occasionally disappear from the shelves and not be restocked again for months.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, same here Tiz for restocking. As for pricing? I will take that up in another thread here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Steve, I arrived August 5.
> PRA is holding my passport until SRRV is completed.
> Maybe 2 more weeks ? Maybe 4 more weeks? Maybe longer ?
> I do not know.


 So thats why you are in Metro;Manila still. So you applioed to SRRV without checking the Philippines first!!! Didnt you get the advice to do in opposite order? 
I believe many TRAVEL with just a copy of their passport (put in plastic lamination) so you wouldnt need to be locked there during you are waiting. E g parts around Laguna southeast of where you are, is worth checking among places close. The east side is a bit more as "provinces" and rather many foreigners live at the west side.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tiz said:


> A lot of things we use all the time we keep a stock at home, because they will occasionally disappear from the shelves and not be restocked again for months.


The shelves are empty because you took all the good stuff! Hoarder! 🤣 🤣


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> You need to get out more!


I can't afford a vehicle and so I also can barely afford to get out, it would cost me 5000 pesos to rent a van.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When Howard does finally get out and visit the likes of Mall of Asia, SM Mega Mall, SM EDSA North he will then realise Landmark is just a tin pot supermarket.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Talking on an expat website about Landmark food court? Baffles me. I live very close to Landmark and pop in to the supermarket every few days. Eaten in that food court very occasionally , nothing remotely strange about it. I think whoever is bothered by this place might need to leave the Philippines and go to somewhere cleaner more anitseptic and less crowded. . 
Its a totally normal food court that is full of people all day long. Supermarket is normal and Landmark as a supermarket and dept store has been in peoples lives for the last 35 years that Ive been in and around Makati ( on and off over the years ). I dont even understand why its an article here. Dysentary could have been given to you from anywhere including ice in water. Would take a lot of anaylsis to prove it came from Landmark , including stool samples etc. Accusations very easy, proof usually not so easy.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Freebie,

Nobody here said they got sick at landmark.
I walk there every day.
Buy water or a few groceries.
Sometimes I buy something sweet at The French Bakery


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> Freebie,
> 
> Nobody here said they got sick at landmark.
> I walk there every day.
> ...


Is it safe?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Freebie,
> 
> Nobody here said they got sick at landmark.
> I walk there every day.
> ...


I did, I picked up dysentery there after eating a KFC chicken burger there that in hindsight had been sitting there sweating for sometime. Very high probability it was the cause as it seamed a bit greasy at the time. As it was one of my first trips to the Philippines I wasn't wise to these things.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Could be the same in any country Gary. For some people that condemn a country based on here say have a lot to learn especially before boots on the ground.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Lived here on and off for past 35 years. Been here no stop past 5 years and worked here for 5 years prior. Love it when I hear these weird and wonderful stories.. They just seem so dfferent to my own experiences. Was just in Landmark to buy milk and fusilli . All seemed ok.. no ambulances outside lol


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe for some members?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard did this grocery store have a wide variety of cereals? that's another issue we have in our region, it's only chocolate flavored and sugary corn flakes and those nasty granola type cerals and nothing else but no problem in finding Quaker oats oatmeal.

I really miss the ceral varieties like plain Cheerios (always honey nut sold), rice crispies, shreaded wheats unfrosted, raisin bran. There's another ceral brand manufacture but I can't rmeember the name and I also can't find it on the internet but it's a a major brand name in the US, the last time I seen their larger ceral boxes with almonds and ? sold was in Robinsons Grocery two years ago, it was a Robinsons grand opening but they discontinued, it's not Post, General Mills, Kellogs... I tried to find it but couldn't, but this company has only one large manufacturing plant in the US and it employees thousands of workers.

And then when they do manage to sell plain Cheerios it's in miniture slim sized boxes for 350 pesos or Chex and Mini Wheats.

I end up settling for cerals manufactured in the UK and sold at the SM grocery stores, they are okay but seem bland and not roasted enough.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA: Yes, aisle 11 has many kinds of breakfast cereals . It also had Silk soy milk - though the price is high compared to Walmart in the USA.

I took a short video with my phone.









Aisle 11


Landmark Grocery Store Aisle 11 in Makita, Philippines




rumble.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Aside from aisle 11? How is your stay in the Philippines so far or should we talk about the availability of sultanas, currents and raisins? Germs and bacteria? I won't look at your video after the last couple you posted.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> MCA: Yes, aisle 11 has many kinds of breakfast cereals . It also had Silk soy milk - though the price is high compared to Walmart in the USA.
> 
> I took a short video with my phone.
> 
> ...


Thank you Howard, it appears they lack Cheerios and shredded Wheats but like most of the grocery stores they sell sugary cereals and granola.

There's a chain store called Healthy Options but I haven't made it there yet but I just might make a trip, I miss the dried fruits certain nuts and whatever else I can find to eat healthier.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Too far for you but Pure Gold in Subic had the plain cherros. Big kilo boxes.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lazada have several types of Cherios 

Lazada have almost everything I have looked for, except some machinery.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> I took a short video with my phone.


Someone took this video of the Landmark BGC when it first opened.
This was when only the ground floor was open. There's also a second floor now.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

TY Tiz, yep a supermarket but wider aisles and stocking seems good. How is it now, cluttered aisles etc.
Cheers, Steve.


----------

